# Vpx- Thin Fat???



## Judo Player (Dec 9, 2003)

Any one try this, if so any comments on it would be great!!
Thanks


----------



## andyo (Dec 10, 2003)

It is not as good as the Liquid Clenbutrx, and is Ephedra Free, I have also heard their Redline is good too, and better than the Thinfat.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Judo Player *_
> Any one try this, if so any comments on it would be great!!
> Thanks



Thinfat is not a "thermogenic" fat burner like Clenbutrx or Redline, but works as a "nutrient partitioning agent." This simply means it helps your body to push the nutrients you eat toward muscle cells and away from fat cells. This will over time help you store less bodyfat and build more muscle tissue. I use this supplement year around and feel it lends itself to a better overall body composition, and allows for slightly higher caloric intake levels. It is also very healthy too.


----------



## Judo Player (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info...

I am looking to take something that will help me make weights when competing.  But when reading the wright-up on the VPX wedsite it says that this REDLINE product will cause you to "shiver".  This bothers me because of employment reasons.  I kinda need to have control, and a constant "shiver" may cause problems...

Can you please discribe what this "shiver" is actually like and how bad it may effect someone.


----------



## trigga happy (Dec 10, 2003)

hey,,
ITS not really a shiver...ull just feel a SMALL case of the goosebumbs..thats it...no biggi...some ppl dun even notice it...LOL..
but its great stuff.
T.P


----------



## bigbrownbear (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Vpx- Thin Fat???*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thinfat is not a "thermogenic" fat burner like Clenbutrx or Redline, but works as a "nutrient partitioning agent." This simply means it helps your body to push the nutrients you eat toward muscle cells and away from fat cells. This will over time help you store less bodyfat and build more muscle tissue. I use this supplement year around and feel it lends itself to a better overall body composition, and allows for slightly higher caloric intake levels. It is also very healthy too.




would you ever you use thin fat post workout?
how much thin fat do take for cutting and bulking???


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Judo Player *_
> Thanks for the info...
> 
> I am looking to take something that will help me make weights when competing.  But when reading the wright-up on the VPX wedsite it says that this REDLINE product will cause you to "shiver".  This bothers me because of employment reasons.  I kinda need to have control, and a constant "shiver" may cause problems...
> ...



Its barely a shiver for most. Just some cold hands and maybe some goose bumps as trigga mentioned. The "shiver" is more a physiological description of the mechanism of action rather than what actually takes place.


----------



## Judo Player (Dec 11, 2003)

Great thanks for all the help guys I think I'm going to try some..


----------

